# 89 Bass Tracker TX17 transom



## JMill (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm Jon and I'm new here. I'll soon be tearing into my Bass Tracker to spiff her up. I don't have any pics at the moment but when I get home this evening I'll get some and post them up. As of now, what I'm aware of anyways, the boat has a slow steady leak, the floor boards are rotting, and the transom is rotted out. What do you guys think of going back in with a full aluminum transom instead of the original wood? Be it c-channel, angle iron, plate, whatever. Has anyone attempted this, or would it be a bad idea? Thanks!


----------



## Skiffing (Jan 30, 2015)

Pictures are required!

Sounds like you have a couple of issues to deal with.


----------



## JMill (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, Skiffing, there's quite a few issues to deal with. Here's a few pics to get an idea. I pulled the motor off today on my lunch break and can now really see the full extent of the rotting transom. I'm still unsure whether to go with a full aluminum or wood one. Any input?


----------



## JMill (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, after quite a bit of research it seems that most people put wood transoms back in so I reckon I'll go that route. I did get most of the rear carpet up and the deck lids off.


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 1, 2015)

If it came from the factory with wood I would just replace it with wood again. Aluminum can get expensive but that may be the better route, obviously it is a lot lighter than wood. Good luck with your build JMill! Ill try to keep up some responses. What's the point of a forum if no one replies to it.


----------



## JMill (Feb 3, 2015)

Got the cap off today...wow, what a PITA that was!! And look how nasty it is up in there! What's a good product to use to eat away all of that grime? I'm going look at plywood options this evening, any suggestions? I'll be doing my best to keep track of where I am and taking pics and posting them on here. I'm sure I'll have A LOT of questions coming up! LOL. Thanks!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 3, 2015)

Any exterior grade plywood will work just don't use pressure treated wood.


----------



## Skiffing (Feb 3, 2015)

Eat the grime:

Pressure wash w/ detergent.........

5F5 - cover tightly with plastic garbage bags - then pressure wash.

Rinse and repeat!

You may want to take a closer look at how that transom is constructed - might not be much more to go all aluminum if you do all the prep.


----------



## JMill (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok thanks guys. I got the transom wood out and it was much worse than I thought. The two ends were the only pieces that were in descent enough shape to tell it was wood!! In the center where the motor mounts, it was only about 3/16"-1/4" thick and a mixture of sawdust and mud. I'm amazed the motor was still hanging off of it. Anyways, I'll be starting on the lumber tomorrow. I'd like to get the transom finished and then launch the boat somewhere so I can try to locate the leaks. I do know that it leaks from the keel that runs the length of the boat down the center. I caulked all the way around it one time and it stayed bone dry for a few days until it wore off. Until next time!


----------



## JMill (Feb 3, 2015)

Skiffing - I originally wanted to go all aluminum. I have most of the material already and I'm a combo welder for a living, so it wouldn't have been too bad labor - wise or cost effective-wise. I just didn't want to make the rear end of the boat rigid like that and it create a weak point elsewhere so I decided to keep it like it is from the factory. This is my first boat and the first time I've done anything like this, so I reckon I'll save the full aluminum for my next rig!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 4, 2015)

JMill: My hat is off to you brotha! That transom work would have scared the heck out of me, but I don't have your mad aluminum welding skills. I am anxious to see how it all looks when it is done. I have been working on a Bass Tracker Pro 17 for a couple of months now, and the hulls look almost identical.

Good luck and keep up the great work. Can't wait to see the next round of photos.


----------



## JMill (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't scared/hesitant to even begin this journey. And my aluminum welding skill are far from mad! Lol. It's not something I mess with often, but I could make it work. I didn't get anything done today. I did get a bunch of materials like screws, bolts, plywood for the transom, spar polyurethane, etc. I'll be getting back on her tomorrow!


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 4, 2015)

Most all of Trackers boats today come with an aluminum tube frame transom. I wouldn't have any hesitation in putting in an all aluminum transom in my boat....but mine already has it. 
You can put a wood transom in. All glass transom or go ahead and make the all aluminum transom and be done with it.


----------



## JMill (Feb 5, 2015)

Huntinfool - I've already gotten everything needed to build it out of wood, plus I think it'll be easier. I figure with enough coats of polyurethane it'll last me plenty long enough. This boat's just a stepping stone until I get a nice skeeter anyways. I got alot done today. I've gutted most of the boat and I'm now ready to put it in the water and locate the leak(s). I'm hoping the leak isn't far enough toward the front of the boat so I don't have to mess with that pour in foam from the factory. That's some tough s**t!!! I don't see any evidence of it being water logged. I see guys putting that sheet foam it it's place, but where the pour in foam is it sure seems like it adds to the structural integrity of the hull. Are the foam sheets adequate for something like that? I plan on using the sheets under the floor and behind the side panels. Anyways, till next time! Jon


----------



## BassFishVA (Feb 5, 2015)

Man that transom is nasty! I am in the process of redoing my boat and plan to go with a wood transom like it already has. Like someone said the aluminum will Def be lighter and stronger but it may also create more strain on other parts of the boat. As far as the leak goes definitely try to find the main culprit. I would suggest just sealing the whole boat whether it be inside or out. I don't know if you have looked in to steelflex but this website has tons of info on it. That is what I plan on using for my boat. Good luck and I will be plugged in to watch the progress. Remember lots of pics it's what keeps all of us around


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 6, 2015)

You are not kidding about that spray-in foam. It can be nasty to work with if you are not set up for it. I got lucky on mine and just had to replace the sheets under the floor and sides. I have half a sheet of 2" left over if you are anywhere near Kansas City soon... lol


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 6, 2015)

Keep up the progress. We'll be here to help you along.


----------



## JMill (Feb 6, 2015)

Daryn - I'm nowhere near you, lol, but where'd you get 2" from? I've found 3/4" and that's it. 2" would be awesome. So I launched her today and found my leak to be a single rivet on the keel around where the drivers left foot sits. As soon as I get an extra hand around here I'll try to buck it and go launch it again to double check, worst case I'll put a stainless bolt in its place. Otherwise, I didn't get much work done. It appears that the foam that's under the rear deck along the sides has expanded further over time and had pushed the aluminum decking up and had even blown out several rivets. So I pulled that decking up and put some 60 grit sand paper on my palm sander and got after it, leveling out the top of the foam. It worked like a charm! That foam seems fine so I'll be leaving it along with the front foam. All I'll need is a few 4x8 sheets from home depot for under the floors and the sides. I'm almost ready to begin reassembly! I'm off to work tomorrow for the next four days (I work four days on, four days off), but I'll try to mess with it some after work.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 6, 2015)

Jmill:
Believe it, or not, I found the 1.5" foam at Home Depot, and the 2" from Lowes. My local Home depot did not have the 2"...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 6, 2015)

Also, thought I would mention it... On my boat, the floor had 1.5" and the sides had 2"


----------



## JMill (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm glad you said that! I'll have to double check mine! I did get to laminate my plywood for the transom this evening. I'll make a template soon and try to get it mounted. I don't know if the factory, or if someone else put treated lumber in the transom that I pulled out, but the outer aluminum skin is severely pitted, so much so that four or five go all the way through. So I'll have to weld that up tomorrow at work and I figure I'll skim a coat of 3m 5200 over the entire inner skin to fill the rest of the voids. Any other suggestions? By the way, should I make a new thread somewhere for a complete rebuild like I'm doing? Or just keep it up here? Thanks!


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey JMill , 
don't know if you seen the replay on my thread about the 5200 that I have removed , most of it was firm and flexible but there was a couple spots it was gummy.
That's assuming it was all 5200, which I believe it was( there was a brand new tube and an almost empty one in the boat when I got it).


Were you able to buck the keel rivet?
I have some broken rivets in my keel in the same area (several in between the center three ribs)

Did you get your transom holes welded up ? 
I haven't made it to my transom yet , seems solid but has a couple corrosion through holes. I expect it to have some rot

got my eyes peeled for some more pics! 

and yea looks like the same hull as mine , I think I like the layout of yours better
keep at it man


----------



## JMill (Feb 9, 2015)

Haven't really gotten a whole lot done after work the last couple days. I did get the transom board cut, test fit it, and I just now polyurethaned the crap out of it! The wood that goes under the aluminum on the very front of the boat, where the trolling motor mounts, was rotted out so I cut a new one and sealed it up too. I wire wheeled that section of aluminum so I can spray bed liner there for grip when stepping there from a pier. I'm kind of in limbo until I get time to weld up misc. holes around the boat. I'm splitting my welding into two phases, do all the extra screw holes and any pitted holes thursday and then once I have the wooden transom in I'll have that rear cap welded back on. 
Tracker puzzle - I didn't even attempt to rebuck the rivet. I just drilled it out and replaced it with a stainless bolt smeared with antiseize and 5200. The nearest boat ramp isn't too close, so I figured I'd do something I feel better about. And I couldn't believe that it was only one rivet, I have an auto bilge that would pump every twenty minutes for 2 minutes straight! So hopefully this'll do it. I'm shooting to take a break Wednesday and go fish the atchafalaya basin with a buddy, but then Thursday I'll get the welding done and it'll be reassembly time! I can't friggin wait!


----------



## Skiffing (Feb 9, 2015)

Are you going to weld up that skin with the plywood in place?


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Looking good buddy! Can't wait to see how that transom looks all finished up. Didn't really have any major problems with mine,so I left it alone. Now thinking, maybe I should have done some preventative maintenance... Unfortunately, I ended up doing way more work fixing stuff that wasn't broke, so I figured I would let that one fly. Never have noticed any leaks yet. I hope I don't regret not doing anything to the transom and the underneath of the hull. The wood in the transom was still pretty good, but I did have some surface pitting... I figure worst case, I have some 5200 and some Steelflex in my future...


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea that's about how often my bilge was running as well. 

Hope you had a good fishing trip , must be nice to have a buddy with a boat .
Mine are all calling me asking when I will be done :LOL2:


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 12, 2015)

Instead of running all the way to a boat ramp to test a leak, just fill the boat. That's how I found all of mine in the back yard. I circled them with a magic marker and then once drained, I know which ones to fix.


----------



## KRS62 (Feb 12, 2015)

Someone should start selling templates for the tracker transoms. I don't think that there are a ton of people replacing them, but when someone goes through it, I bet they would love the time savings of a template. Maybe you could sell the whole thing ready to go? There you go somebody.....go make your millions! :lol: 

KRS


----------



## JMill (Feb 12, 2015)

trackerpuzzle said:


> Yea that's about how often my bilge was running as well.
> 
> Hope you had a good fishing trip , must be nice to have a buddy with a boat .
> Mine are all calling me asking when I will be done :LOL2:



We had a damn good day out! 15 bass, not one under 2 1/2lbs! All punching mats. I hear ya on everyone calling you about the boat. This is my only friend with a boat, and I refuse to give his identity out to anyone else! Lmao


----------



## JMill (Feb 12, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Instead of running all the way to a boat ramp to test a leak, just fill the boat. That's how I found all of mine in the back yard. I circled them with a magic marker and then once drained, I know which ones to fix.



I wish it were this easy. Being a keel rivet, just filling the boat with water would simply tell me whether the boat was leaking or not. It wouldn't pin point any single rivet. If any rivet leaks at all it runs to the ass end of the keel and drains out of a single hole on the back of the it. But since I now have bolt with 5200 on it, I can try this and if I have any leak at all I'll know I have a leak elsewhere. Thanks!


----------



## JMill (Feb 12, 2015)

These are the vent holes in the rear battery compartment. Does anyone know where to get replacements or have an idea of something else to use in their place? Thanks


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 12, 2015)

JMill said:


> huntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of running all the way to a boat ramp to test a leak, just fill the boat. That's how I found all of mine in the back yard. I circled them with a magic marker and then once drained, I know which ones to fix.
> ...


Ahhh,


Well there you go. At least you'll know if it leaks at all. I fought my first boat leaky issue for a long time. Finally filled the boat and the leaks weren't anywhere I thought they were.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 12, 2015)

JMill said:


> trackerpuzzle said:
> 
> 
> > Yea that's about how often my bilge was running as well.
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 12, 2015)

JMill said:


> These are the vent holes in the rear battery compartment. Does anyone know where to get replacements or have an idea of something else to use in their place? Thanks



Think these guys make them
https://www.thmarine.com/products/Vents-and-Fuel-System/Vents/Blower-Vent-Covers


----------



## JMill (Feb 13, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> JMill said:
> 
> 
> > trackerpuzzle said:
> ...



Didn't take pics throughout the day, but here's four that I kept to fry up!


----------



## JMill (Feb 13, 2015)

trackerpuzzle said:


> JMill said:
> 
> 
> > These are the vent holes in the rear battery compartment. Does anyone know where to get replacements or have an idea of something else to use in their place? Thanks
> ...



Perfect! Exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks bud


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## JMill (Feb 13, 2015)

I haven't gotten much done lately. I'm trying to get all of my honey do's taken care of so my next four days off I can begin to reassemble. All I have left to buy is carpet, led lights for the interior, one more 4x8 pc of plywood, and a few other odds and ends. My trolling motor tray should be here any day now, I cannot wait to try it out! Otherwise, I scrubbed the inside of the hull today and test fit the rear panels that encase the sprayed in foam, they're good to go! Till next time!


----------



## JMill (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, I brought the boat to work today so I could stay late to tig weld some misc holes on the transom from assorted fish finders throughout the years and on the bow cap from an apparent trolling motor move and self tapping screws. Unbeknownst to me, a coworker of mine owns an aluminum spool gun that he happened to have in his truck. One word: Wow! This was my first time using one and it was just too frigging easy! Ive always heard how nice they are and im now a believer. So while I was at it I went ahead and grinded all of the keel rivets flush with the inside and buttoned those suckers up. So now its time for another leak test then ill be ready to begin reassembling the rear end and front end of the boat. I'd like to say thanks to all of you guys, because without this forum, I doubt I would have ever even thought about attempting this job!! Lol


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats on getting work done!


----------



## JMill (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you sir. I received my Troll Mate recessed trolling pedal mount last night and my interior LEDs and Bass Cat carpet are now on their way! I have all day tomorrow and Friday to begin on the reassembly. I can't wait!


----------



## JMill (Feb 22, 2015)

What's a good recommendation for carpet glue? I've spent alot of money on carpet and I don't want this to be an issue down the road. Will the water based indoor/outdoor stuff from Home Depot work or should I go with a solvent base? Thanks!


----------



## JMill (Mar 1, 2015)

The weather hasn't been on my side much lately but I've managed to make some progress. I've applied gluvit to the entire inside of the hull, rivets and my welds. I've gotten the transom cap pre fit and I'm almost ready to weld her in place. And I've finished up with the front deck. They're giving rain for tomorrow so I reckon I'll start on the console wiring.


----------



## JMill (Mar 5, 2015)

I finally got the transom sewed up! I found out last night how truly bad I suck at welding aluminum! Lol. It took a while, but I got it done. On to reassembling the rear deck and then alotta carpet. Can't wait!


----------



## mgros483 (Mar 5, 2015)

JMill said:


> What's a good recommendation for carpet glue? I've spent alot of money on carpet and I don't want this to be an issue down the road. Will the water based indoor/outdoor stuff from Home Depot work or should I go with a solvent base? Thanks!



I recommend Contact Cement (I used weldwood brand). I used both that and the i/o carpet adhesive, the contact cement was 100x easier to work with and holds strong.

Just my opinion, maybe others will chime in.


----------



## JMill (Mar 18, 2015)

I've gotten alot done in the last few days! I can finally see light at the end of the tunnel! lol. I've gotten all of the leaks figured out and she's now bone dry while in the water. I welded all of the keel rivets up from the inside and also added gluvit for added peace of mind. Otherwise everything's gone pretty smooth. I fought the hell out of getting the 2' piece of the front deck in due to the new carpet thickness. That's been my main headache, getting everything back right with this carpet being so darn thick. The only carpet I have left is the deck lids and the corners of the hatch openings. Tomorrow I'm bringing it to work to hang the motor back on and then I'll be on to wiring. Well, I'm about to pass out from sheer exhaustion! Lol. Till next time!


----------



## JMill (Mar 18, 2015)

mgros483 said:


> JMill said:
> 
> 
> > What's a good recommendation for carpet glue? I've spent alot of money on carpet and I don't want this to be an issue down the road. Will the water based indoor/outdoor stuff from Home Depot work or should I go with a solvent base? Thanks!
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. That's what I went with and I don't think I made a bad decision. That's some bad stuff right there!


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Mar 28, 2015)

coming together , looking good man! 
What oz. carpet did you go with ?
I'm ready to order mine , thinking about getting the 20 oz. from them
but my hatches were hard to open with the old thin carpet , I may not even be able to close them with new carpet.


----------



## JMill (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks sir. I ended up going with 24oz from Bass Cat and I LOVE IT!! Now, its a bit hard getting into any storage area, but I think that'll get better with time.


----------



## JMill (Apr 1, 2015)

Holy crap! I can't believe it! I'm done! Minus a couple loose ends as far as wiring goes but otherwise, she floats and runs like a top! And I caught a 4lber outta her today! I'm frigging ready to enjoy this.


----------



## jabNE (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice work!
Jim


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## JMill (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 3, 2015)

Jmill:

That console turned out super pro brotha. Looks great!!!

Glad it is done in time to gofish!!!


And I like your taste in Bass Pro Special $45 seats!!! :wink:


----------



## JMill (Apr 4, 2015)

DarynCashmark said:


> Jmill:
> 
> That console turned out super pro brotha. Looks great!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks bud. I couldn't be happier with the way it came out. When I bought those seats I only bought two when they were on sale not thinking about the rear seat. By the time I had made it back they had sold completely out, so I had to order the third online at full price! What a dummy! LOL. I've definitely been enjoying the boat though!


----------

